# Blu-ray from a laptop?



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm looking for opinions on how Blu-ray laptops transmit quality images and sound to a 1080p large screen via HDMI. I'm thinking of buying a Sony FW465 with Blu-ray to occasionally hook up to the bedroom Samsung 40" 1080p LCD.

Pretty aweful OR awefully pretty??


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Biggest problem is going to be getting Dolby TrueHD and others to your AVR via hdmi. As I understand it, it's still very difficult to do so from a PC.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

This would be just an occasional Blu-Ray movie in the bedroom, in a 2-channel audio application. I guess if I went with a 3ch front, this might be an issue (a possibility). I definitely can't see any rear channels being used. I just wonder if I'll get a smooth 1080 lines with good color and streaming, and at least acceptible audio. Has anyone seen BR from laptop sent to a 40" screen?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There should be no issue with playback quality on a larger screen. If the laptop is rated to play BluRay then you would be fine.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, better quality audio is better quality audio, regardless of how many channels it's coming through. Still, probably not a deal breaker, just a consideration.

Assuming your screen is 40",how far away will you be watching from? The reason I ask is that at 12' away or more, you won't be likely to see any difference between a DVD and a Blu-ray.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

eugovector said:


> Well, better quality audio is better quality audio, regardless of how many channels it's coming through. Still, probably not a deal breaker, just a consideration.
> 
> Assuming your screen is 40",how far away will you be watching from? The reason I ask is that at 12' away or more, you won't be likely to see any difference between a DVD and a Blu-ray.


We're watching about 8-10 feet away. I'm sure this laptop BR / 40" LCD will beat the pants off my old standard DVD / 26" tube TV. While I know it won't match my main HT, I just want to avoid a mickey mouse pretend-HD set up. Sounds like this combo will probably accomplish my goals, so I think I'll pull the trigger.

Once I get it hooked up, I'll post a review. Stay tuned...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

At that distance, you'll likely see the difference between 480p and 720p, but not 720p and 1080p. I wouldn't pay extra for a comparably performing 1080p set over a less expensive 720p set given your application.

http://carltonbale.com/2006/11/1080p-does-matter/


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

The LCD has already been purchased and mounted about 2 months ago, and it has been awesome. It may have been over kill to jump from 720 to 1080, but didn't want to be disappointed after a significant investment.

Buy a dedicated BR player for the bedroom or combine it with a planned laptop purchase was my main issue. Since I'm buying only BR movies now, it might be nice to have the option to play them on the go. We'll see how it looks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Assuming the laptop has the graphics chops to decompress the video smoothly, it will no doubt look great. Enjoy the new setup!


----------



## blessedfingas (Aug 30, 2009)

Like the person said earlier if your laptop can play blu ray dvds and your connections are right it will. I hook my desktop to my tv all the time and watch blu ray


----------

